

Ask HN: Please review my site favilous.com - sw1205

Hi,<p>We recently posted our new site on HN - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1060022 - and got some fantastic feedback. We have acted on this and so have improved the site. We would love to hear what you think and where we can improve it further.<p>thanks
======
DanielStraight
First impression. Note that the tour is a slideshow, not a video. I sat there
for 2 minutes wondering why your video was broken.

Second impression. It was a pain to get rid of "my links", which are not my
links at all, but links you want me to have.

Third impression. The "Create new categories" button is very confusing. It
acts like a drop-down menu even though it's really a button. I thought I had
to try to maneuver my mouse to the legend and click there.

Fourth impression. If things I favorite are added to Favilous Buzz, and _then_
I can make them private, then how is it really private? I should have a way to
add links as private from the "My Sites" page that are never displayed
anywhere.

Fifth impression. I will not use any bookmark service full-time that doesn't
have an export option. I am not going to put myself in a position of having to
manually copy all my bookmarks into a new system when I decide to change.

~~~
sw1205
Thanks Daniel,

We have dealt with the 2nd and 4th issue - that should now be fine. The 5th we
are looking into as you are quite correct; we just wanted it to get some
people to review it even though we did not have 100% of the functions in yet.

With regard to the first point we will add some wording in to make this
clearer and with regard to the third point we are trying to explain to our
audience (a largely non-technical base we imagine) what all the buttons do.

Overall did you like the site? Any major features that you would like to see
added? Thanks for your feedback - we have taken it all onboard.

------
Eddiewills
Good job guys. I really like the style of the site and I definitely think
there is a Market for a site like this. I would like to something for my media
but otherwise good job

------
Fizzley
The first thing I noticed is that the site is painfully slow on my computer
(in both Chrome and Firefox). I think the changing image is hogging CPU.

------
icey
Clickable: <http://favilous.com/>

